# frage zur submission bei hwbot



## efdev (9. März 2013)

ich hab das problem das ich schonmal ein ergebnis mit meinem fx6100 gepostet hatte, das wollte ich editieren geht aber nicht mehr, deswegen die frage muss ich eine gant neue submission machen oder darf ich jetzt nichtmehr ?


----------



## Gast20140625 (9. März 2013)

Was willst du editieren und geht nicht?

Wenn du ein neues Ergebnis hast, mach ruhig ne neue Submission, wenn du dich bei den Details vertippt hast, dann lieber editieren.


----------



## efdev (9. März 2013)

ok danke genau das wollte ich wissen hab nämlich ein paar neue ergebnisse die ich eintragen will.


----------



## der8auer (9. März 2013)

Wenn du dich verbesserst einfach immer neu hochladen


----------



## efdev (9. März 2013)

ok vielen dank hab ich auch jetzt so gemacht


----------



## Azzteredon (10. März 2013)

der Thread ist zwar so wies ausschaut beantwortet, aber ich hab auch ne Frage zu den Submissions.

Ich bekomme keine Hardwarepunkte auf meine Ergebnisse.... liegt das daran das ich kein Bild von meinem PC (um sicherzustellen das ich auch wirklich mit luft/wasser und nicht subzero kühle) hochgeladen hab?
wenn ja: kann man das noch nachtragen? muss man das für jedes Ergebniss das man erzielt mit hochladen?

Grüße


----------



## der8auer (10. März 2013)

Link zum Ergebnis wäre gut dann schau ichs mir kurz an


----------

